# Acorn doesn't fall far, does it?



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So Al Sharpton, hustler extraordinaire, taught his daughter well. Dominique Sharpton, 
28 "fell" in a cross walk on Oct. 2 in NYC. She is sueing for $5 million. She claim 
permanent "physical pain". Yet there are social-media shots of her in high heels. 
She joined the Justice for All march in Washington, DC, and took a New Year's Eve 
jaunt to Miami Beach. Her most damning photo evidence against her was when 
Dominique Sharpton posted pictures to Instagram showing she completed a difficult 
*mountain climb* in Bali, Indonesia. I wonder if she'll give it to daddy so he 
can pay his back taxes????
Read more at Al Sharpton?s Daughter Climbs Mt. Despite $5M Lawsuit Over Sprained Ankle
Al Sharpton?s daughter sues city for $5M after spraining ankle | New York Post


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Now I get it.

The "Rev." in Rev. Al Sharpton is an abbreviation for REVENUE!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

What the hell. Nope nothing wrong here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Does this really surprise anyone?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I believe she will win the case.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One more bad brick on a very large stack of bad bricks. No surprise here.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I need a few million. Be right back, gonna take a "trip" to NYC.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish, you should drink your coffee BEFORE you put on your makeup.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Mish, you should drink your coffee BEFORE you put on your makeup.


That's the makeup from last night. I didn't go to bed yet.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Mish said:


>


I wondered when somebody in here was going to provide a video clip of what the LIBERALS do for fun. Thanks!


----------

